# Portishead



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Easily one of the best Brit trip hop groups ever. Beth Gibbons is the bel canto of postmodern singing... torch singing that is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2015)

I love the music of Portishead. Original, stylish, modern.

I would love to see them in concert.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow, only other one person knows this group :\. And not as popular as Radiohead.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh, what's the fuzz? I've occasionally listened to Portishead ever since "Dummy" came out in -94... FWIW Radiohead is crap in comparison! But more people seem to want crap then interesting...:wave:

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Wow, only other one person knows this group :\. And not as popular as Radiohead.


It's OK, we don't need them besmirching with the hoi polloi.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Same here, great music from the nineties and beginning of the new millenium.

Let's namedrop  : Massive Attack, FSOL, Shadow, Moloko, Red Snapper, Coldcut, Nellee Hooper etc etc.

I still play it occasionally.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

They were great for that era as an antithesis for all the sub-Nirvana rubbish and most of the time they provided exceptional quality control with their own material. 

Remember them that way. 

Please, please please - DON'T REFORM!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

Er...they'd have to break up first...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, I put my foot in it there. :lol: But they haven't exactly done much in the last 15 years. Perhaps they should do a joint project with Mazzy Star based on the virtues of masterly inactivity.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah, they don't like to be over-exposed!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Third is the only album I haven't heard by them yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Third is the only album I haven't heard by them yet.


It's the most stylistically diverse one they've done.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

albertfallickwang said:


> Third is the only album I haven't heard by them yet.


It's certainly among their top three albums.

In fact, i'd put it in their top two.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

quack said:


> It's certainly among their top three albums.
> 
> In fact, i'd put it in their top two.


Awesome, adding that album to my iTunes wishlist as we speak.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, one of my favourite non-classical acts, and far preferable to Radiohead. All three albums are excellent. I'm sure glad they're not my absolute favourite though as the long wait between albums must be excruciating, as with my other faves Joanna Newsom and Fiona Apple.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´ve got two albums & find them fascinating too.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hopefully it won't take them 15 more years to come out with their fourth album.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Hopefully it won't take them 15 more years to come out with their fourth album.


I read an interview in which they related the label had a meeting for a progress report and they had about 8 songs ready. They went back a year later and reported they now had 5 songs ready!!!
They are sticklers for their quality control!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

dogen said:


> I read an interview in which they related the label had a meeting for a progress report and they had about 8 songs ready. They went back a year later and reported they now had 5 songs ready!!!
> They are sticklers for their quality control!


..and by the time the rest are ready it will be time to overhaul the first ones heh heh. I haven't really looked into it but I'm guessing other work takes up most of the individual group members' time these days? Geoff Barrow always seemed to be a very busy man up to all kinds of stuff - producer, own record label, film soundtracks etc. I'm not blaming them at all, but it's as though Portishead itself has evolved into an on/off side-project of no more or no less importance than anything else they're up to. Could be a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> ..and by the time the rest are ready it will be time to overhaul the first ones heh heh. I haven't really looked into it but I'm guessing other work takes up most of the individual group members' time these days? Geoff Barrow always seemed to be a very busy man up to all kinds of stuff - producer, own record label, film soundtracks etc. I'm not blaming them at all, but it's as though Portishead itself has evolved into an on/off side-project of no more or no less importance than anything else they're up to. Could be a good thing.


Yeah I think they're into other stuff too, a good thing. But their website shows they perform live quite consistently I think. Also from the same interview (just prior to their Third release) I recall they seem to have a very _healthy_ attitude to work/life balance 

(also beneficial for long-term creativity!!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Hopefully it won't take them 15 more years to come out with their fourth album.


Hey, Third _*is*_ their fourth album


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I think we will all be deceased by the time the follow-up to Third comes out, if ever.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

dogen said:


> Hey, Third _*is*_ their fourth album


I meant fourth studio album LOL


----------

